

Make your Google+ looks like pinterest！ - kxxoling
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/130955
It is a easy-used JS plugin to make your Google+ looks like pinterest in Chrome and Firefox. As to IE, what's that?
======
triast
This is pretty cool but I don't understand why everything now needs to be made
to look like Pinterest. Does it really offer that much of a usability
improvement?

~~~
danoprey
It's much worse, in my opinion, nothing beats a straight stream.

~~~
melling
If it's not for you, that's fine. I think you're overlooking the fact that
many people will find it interesting.

~~~
myko
Interesting, yes. The aesthetic is very nice. But the Pinterest look seems
pretty terrible from a UX perspective.

